# Pics of silver poos



## hasta

I think that we all could add here photos of our silver poodles. I didn't find any other thread like this, so sorry if one exists allready.

I'll start with my silver duo:

Flying Isa









Both of the girls









Frida









"Is it a rabbit, is it an alien? No, it's a poodle!"


----------



## Sasha

Silvers are just so regal looking aren't they. Saw my first silver recently at the vets..first one I ever saw. I couldnt take my eyes off of her. You take great pictures too btw. What kind of camera?


----------



## hasta

Yes, this colour really has "something".
My camera is Nikon D80 with just a regular 18-135mm lens. But I'm very happy with this one.

Because I'm bored at the moment, I'll add a few more photos:

Familyphoto from Jyväskylä International dogshow








From the left: Frida's sister Vickan, Frida's handsome dad Int, Fin, Est Ch, Fin W-05,-06, Nordic W-05 Pompano Ballroom Blitz "Zorro", and then there's Frida, looking goofy as allways.

Frida and daddy-Zorro in the ring (Frida was BOB, Zorro BOS)









Isa having fun in the snow


----------



## spoofan

They are absolutely beautiful.
Great captures,too.


----------



## Pamela

hasta said:


> I think that we all could add here photos of our silver poodles. I didn't find any other thread like this, so sorry if one exists allready.
> 
> I'll start with my silver duo:
> 
> Flying Isa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Is it a rabbit, is it an alien? No, it's a poodle!"


oh they are so beautiful! they look like they are having such a good time!


----------



## Pamela

hasta said:


> Yes, this colour really has "something".
> My camera is Nikon D80 with just a regular 18-135mm lens. But I'm very happy with this one.
> 
> Because I'm bored at the moment, I'll add a few more photos:
> 
> Familyphoto from Jyväskylä International dogshow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the left: Frida's sister Vickan, Frida's handsome dad Int, Fin, Est Ch, Fin W-05,-06, Nordic W-05 Pompano Ballroom Blitz "Zorro", and then there's Frida, looking goofy as allways.
> 
> Frida and daddy-Zorro in the ring (Frida was BOB, Zorro BOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isa having fun in the snow


great pictures! keep them coming! love your dogs! family photo great! what beautiful dogs!


----------



## Pamela

what's Isa got in her mouth? lol she is so cute!


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Love the close-up of Frida... she truely is a magnificent silver!


----------



## mercymoon

Lovely silver poos you got, hasta! 
Heres some pics of my silver toy boy "Scooter".


----------



## SECRETO

OMG.......I dont have one!!!!

I absolutely love silver standard's and your's are gorgeous. Wonderful pics!


----------



## AgilityIG

Great shots!! Your girls are so gorgeous - love the silver. 

Don't you just love your Nikon D80?? They are great cameras - I have the D300 and it's amazing.

Keep pics of those girls coming!!


----------



## IPP

Great pictures of some stunning silvers! Very nice! Looks like they are having tons of fun!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy

Absolutely stunning! They're so very beautiful!


----------



## tannerokeefe

SECRETO said:


> OMG.......I dont have one!!!!
> 
> I absolutely love silver standard's and your's are gorgeous. Wonderful pics!


lol, you are too funny!!


----------



## tannerokeefe




----------



## tannerokeefe

I know his feet are majorly over grown, but I am not good or that patient at it! I am going to take him to get it done professionally!!


----------



## roxy25

Nice pictures your dogs are so pretty ! I like silvers also they look really regal


----------



## Puzzel Jr

*sigh* They all look so lovely :in-love: 

I must persuade my Husband that we should have one.


----------



## SECRETO

Tanner,

Dutch is soo pretty. I love that 1st head shot of him. Silver's are my favorite and I hope that will be my next Poodle. The hubby will be making the decision on what color next though. He wanted to keep one of the creme boys from rescue last Saturday but we don't need anymore dogs right now. When we move we will add another.


----------



## spoofan

SECRETO said:


> Tanner,
> 
> Dutch is soo pretty. I love that 1st head shot of him. Silver's are my favorite and I hope that will be my next Poodle. The hubby will be making the decision on what color next though. He wanted to keep one of the creme boys from rescue last Saturday but we don't need anymore dogs right now. When we move we will add another.


I agree...Dutch is a very pretty boy.
It looks like he will be quite silver.


----------



## Sivaro

Your standards are gorgeous. Love the silvers, they are what I was bought up around.


----------



## Puzzel Jr

Sooo cute


----------



## hasta

Oh, how much new lovely photos of silvers!  I shouldn't watch these anymore, I'm starting to suffer from puppyfever... again. 

I have some new pictures of my girls too:

Isa is starting to look like a real poodle!









A new headshot of Frida:









Frida having some fun:


----------



## hasta

"You'll never catch me OR my ball!"










Oops. The snow is sometimes deeper than it looks:










Up we go!










Okay..... Where did she land??


----------



## Michelle Underwood

OMG! I love silver poos!!!


----------



## Tyler

*Awesome pictures...*

Gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## spoospirit

_OMG!!! They are all so magnificent. Your pictures are amazing, Hasta. The Nikon D80 was my first camera for professional photography and I loved it. I just sold it on E-bay as I upgraded to the Canon 5D Mark II. I am sure someone else is going to get years of great pics like yours out of it._


----------



## Harley_chik

What pretty poodles! I especially love the pics in the snow!


----------



## kathyd

What wonderful new pictures of your gorgeous girls, Hasta. Keep them coming!


----------



## hasta

It's SPRING!










Isa posing









"What's there??"









And Frida went nuts about the pretty warm weather:









Hey, where are all the other lovely silvers? I would love to see new pics of Dutch for example.


----------



## HappyPoodle

hasta said:


> "What's there??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great pics...love this one. how old is Isa?


----------



## hasta

^ Thanks. I like that one too. :smile:
Isa is just 8 months old.


----------



## tannerokeefe

hasta said:


> It's SPRING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isa posing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Frida went nuts about the pretty warm weather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, where are all the other lovely silvers? I would love to see new pics of Dutch for example.



I dont have any recent pics of Dutch, but now I am starting to wonder if he is a Blue??? I need help figuring it out!! He doesnt look nearly as Silver as yours!:questionmark:


----------



## tannerokeefe

HASTA~~~ your girls are GORGEOUS!!! Here is a pick of Dutch I took today and posted in the talk section about his color~~~


----------



## hasta

^^ Yes, definitely a silver. 
Frida was this dark when she was 8 months (Sorry, I don't have any better pics to show that colour better)!










And here she is 7 months:










OMG, when I watch these puppy/youngster pics of Frida... I really want to grow her "puppylion" -clip back! Or make it to a scandinavian lion.


----------



## jbsmomto1

awww its nice to know what Ruby roo will look like when she is finished growing or maturing or whatever it is that will happen to take her black away and turn her silver....I can see the changes already, she has gone from black to a charcol right now.....those action shots are fabulous.


----------



## WonderPup

*sigh* I cannot wait until Saleen turns silver.... I just love that color  All your girls are just lovely hasta


----------



## SECRETO

Hasta,

You have the most beautiful silver Poodles Ive ever seen. Every one of them!!!


----------



## hasta

^ Thank you but well, I only own two of these. Frida the standard and miniature girl Isa. But more will come some day, more will come. 

All the other silvers in my pictures are just Frida's relatives, who we meet very often in shows and so on, as we live really close to eachoter (the positive sides of living in a country this small). :act-up (2):


----------



## jester's mom

Absolutely wonderful shots of gorgeous silvers! I love looking at your photos!! Your poodles are beautiful silvers. Grace is supposed to be a silver but she is still pretty dark at 7 months old so I don't know how much she is going to clear. She definitely has silver in her coming in but not like your girls for sure. Oh well, time will tell I guess. 

Keep your pics coming, I love to see them and they are great shots!!!!


----------



## kathyd

Beautiful new pictures of your beautiful girls, Hasta. And it's also nice to see some puppy pictures of Frida.


----------



## hasta

Here's a brand new pic of Frida winning today Best Of Breed, CAC and CACIB in the Lahti International Dog Show. :dancing: 

The pic is taken outside after the group competitions -Frida was overtired and there was SO windy, so this doesn't show the whole truth at all.


----------



## spoospirit

_CONGRATULATIONS!! How beautiful despite the wind. She is just a beauty!_


----------



## jbsmomto1

They are beuatiful...Now I am kinda glad Ruby Roo will be silver


----------



## AgilityIG

Congrats! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## DragonsDustt

Wow! Beautiful dogs!! I've never seen a silver poo!


----------



## katsdogworld

*Here's Marquis' Monroe the Magician*

:captain::questionmark:


----------



## passion4poodles

I think silver is my absolute favorite color for this breed! Personal preferance lol, but WOW the pics are so captivating! Every time I see a silver I am so enamored all I can do is stare LOL!


----------



## WonderPup

Again... so beatiful


----------



## jester's mom

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Congratulations on your win, what a beautiful girl.


----------



## passion4poodles

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roxy25

hasta said:


> Here's a brand new pic of Frida winning today Best Of Breed, CAC and CACIB in the Lahti International Dog Show. :dancing:
> 
> The pic is taken outside after the group competitions -Frida was overtired and there was SO windy, so this doesn't show the whole truth at all.


Congrats on your win !


----------



## SECRETO

Congrats on your win with Frida! She looks beautiful!


----------



## spoospirit

katsdogworld said:


> :captain::questionmark:http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s166/katalyst468/monroecrop.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> [I][COLOR=Blue]WOW! Now, he is impressive![/COLOR][/I]


----------

